# Embarrassing Illnesses...the TV program



## Martyn (Nov 15, 2011)

Really didn't know where to post this link but here goes:

***WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK IS TO A BRITISH TV PROGRAM. IT IS EDUCATIONAL BUT IT IS ALSO EXTREMELY EXPLICIT. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU ARE EMBARRASSED BY SUCH THINGS***
BUT THEN IF YOU ARE, WHY ARE YOU IN EMS? :rofl:

http://www.channel4embarrassingillnesses.com/


----------

